# The most powerful German steam locomotive - BR 45



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Wow, the beautiful class 45 - the most powerful steam engine ever to operate in Germany - is a new project by Accucraft Europe / Mr Lorenz Schug. Looks like a splendid choice for the first standard gauge German engine by Accucraft! Well done, Zubi

http://mbv-schug.de/Produkte/1_32/D...45__Live_Steam_/baureihe_45__live_steam_.html 

http://accucraft.de/Flyer/Accucraft_DRG_Class_45_Customers.pdf


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

WOW!

That is a beautiful locomotive. I have always been intrigued by the European steam engines, especially the Prussian / German locomotives.

Maybe one day I will get something like this.


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

No blind drivers 
I wonder what radius it needs


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Bill, 
If you read the pdf, it says: 
Min Dia - 2.4M (8 ft)!!!! 
I have a feeling that they may mean RADIUS. 
The wheelbase is not that large and I would imagine that some of the wheels will have a lot of side movement. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful engine. Costs is 5990 Euros which is about $7500.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

John, apparently the MSRP for USA is 6250,- USD because the 5990,- Euro includes German VAT which US customers have not to pay, obviously. Also, I just noticed that this engine is available through Accucraft US, and listed on the front page of their store: http://www.accucraftestore.com/ Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a concern with the operating pressure being specified at 100 PSI. 

Some state miniature boiler codes set their annual inspection exemptions based on either volume or max working pressure, or both. The threshold for working pressure is often 90 or "less than 100" PSI. This would mean that an owner of this model would have to go through an annual boiler test administered by the state, or at least in PA, the club where the locomotive is operated. I hope they elect to replace [or adjust] the safeties so the operating pressure is only around 80 PSI. I am sure that others may not agree, but I think this is more than adequate for proper operation of these models... regardless of this one having three cylinders. Time for "Triple R" to chime in. 

I see from a note from Fred Devine of Accucraft that they plan to make TEN available for sale in the USA.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Jum, I believe less than 100 PSI means less and equal to 100 PSI. Still, it is a good idea to have your boiler tested from time to time, even if you use Tokyo water;-)... BTW, is this the first Accucraft 3-cylinder locomotive? Best wishes, Zubi


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a beautiful locomotive. Accucraft is making too many great engines. Bankruptcy looms. LOL. I missed that it is a three cylinder model. And they are only making 50 units. With three cylinders and 100psi it should pull anything you put behind it.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

More on this subject..........if Accucraft now has the technology to make a true three cylinder locomotive perhaps they should make the Southern Pacific 5000 class 4-10-2. The SP had 49 of these engines. #5021 is preserved, on display at the Los Angeles Couny Fairgrounds.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

John, yes, it is a beautiful locomotive, and even the frame and all the running gear plus cylinders look fascinating. With 50 units in total, and being the first 3 cylinder design, this loco should sell before it released.... I attach some photos of the frame. best wishes, from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Somebody correct me if I'm off-base, but didn't the Union Pacific have a three cylinder 4-12-2? I suppose a model of that locomotive would require a larger 
radius curve than the Big Boy. 

Thanks, 
David Meashey


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

that is one complicated machine!


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 06 Jul 2012 10:51 AM 
Somebody correct me if I'm off-base, but didn't the Union Pacific have a three cylinder 4-12-2? I suppose a model of that locomotive would require a larger 
radius curve than the Big Boy. 

Thanks, 
David Meashey 

Yes David, the 9000's were three cylinders and yes they would require a very large radius curve or some blind drivers. UP also had the three cylinder 4-10-2's same as the SP, but the later converted theirs to two cylinders.


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful work. Zubi, thanks for posting. 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

A couple of weeks, Lorenz updated me on this project. The prototype appears to run well and is going into production. Enjoy! Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi 

we have tested my BR45 sample last for about 2 weeks and it runs perfect so that we start the production now. A clip of the testruns you can find on youtube. Here is the link: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVCmKSC7qdU 

On my Facebook site I have posted a lot of pictures from the BR45 sample which are not to find on my website, click here to get to my facebook site and than check the button to see my pictures: 

http://www.facebook.com/accucraft.de


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Google translation for convenience. 
Source: http://mbv-schug.de/Produkte/1_32/D...team_.html 
Andrew 
------------------------------- 

Our Accucraft model: 

this superbly detailed engine will be exclusive to us, MBV Schug, produced worldwide in a limited edition of 50 copies. Materials are brass and stainless steel. All figures show the prototypes. 

Specifications: 

Scale / Gauge: 1:32 / 45 mm 
Läng over buffers: 801.4 mm 
Height: 142.2 mm 
Weight: 8.75 kg (engine: 6.5 kg, Tender: 2.25 kg) 
2-10-2 wheel arrangement, all the wheels electrically insulated 
(10 ft) 3.0 M: min radius 
Fuel: Butane gas tank in the Tender 
Cylinders: flat slide, fully functional control, operation of the cabin 
Boiler Type: Dual Flue with 2 liners 
Working Pressure: 100 PSI 
Engine: 3 cylinder, with external drainage valves 
Water supply means: hand pump in the tender and axle pump 
Other: Water level, two pressure relief valves, 
Stainless steel superheater, pressure gauge 
(Changes in technology and design)


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Very nice!


----------

